# boat seat upholstery



## DSGMAN (Oct 4, 2007)

Does anyone know of someone that does boat seat upholstery work for a good price?


----------



## iq (Oct 9, 2007)

Give us a call and we can get you in 2 weeks and we will come out and give you a estimate.



Island Quest canvas

723-2144

Cindy


----------



## DSGMAN (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks cindy, I'll give you a call in a bit...


----------



## DSGMAN (Oct 4, 2007)

OK, I called Cindy with Island Quest Canvas (723-2144). First, I must say what a friendly and pleasant person to deal with. Took the cushions to her shop and she advised me what she would do to repair them. So, I told her to go ahead and fix them.

Well, she called me yesterday and told me my cushions were ready. Wow, what a turn around time!!! :bowdown

The cushions were completed just as she had stated. They Looked AWESOME and I was very pleased with the outcome! For anyone out there looking for upholstery repair, I would strongly advise to give Cindy a call. Her personal service andher "care about the customer" attitude is second to none. 

Cindy, you did a fantastic job and I am very pleased and you have my business from now on!:clap

Thanks to Cindy I'll see you all on the water Sunday ...:toast


----------



## iq (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Patrick, 

hope you enjoy the tournament coming up next week, glad we were able to get you in and out so quickly.



Cindy

Island Quest canvas

723-2144


----------



## Goodkat (May 6, 2008)

Hi,

I was wondering if you could give me a ballpark estimate on re-upholstering the side panels, and interior cushions on a 25Ft Sorrento Sea Ray. My bf and I are looking to purchase one and it needs some major tlc. I'm on the hunt for the best price to figure if it's cost effective to buy this beaut, or buy a prettier used one with less hassle.

Thanks!

Gk


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Cindy I'm glad to here about quality work in the business. I have a boat canvas business in Mississippi, but am in Pensacola alot as I keep my boat there. I don't work out there, too much to handle here:boo I'd like to drop by and say hello as a proffesional courtesy sometime if that's OK with you.


----------

